# Canadian Army



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter Nguyen" <petern82@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 23 Feb 2000 00:06:01 GMT*
Hi there Naomi B., I was wondering, I put my name on that list and have 
suddenly found myself bombarded with emails from Canadian military people, 
how does this mail list work??
Hope to hear from you
Peter Nguyen, 714th Signal Squadron, Sherbrooke, Quebec
>From: "Naomi B." 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: RE: i know what you mean!
>Date: Tue, 22 Feb 2000 21:54:37 GMT
>MIME-Version: 1.0
>X-Originating-IP: [216.168.100.213]
>Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id 
>MHotMailBA7C611F004ED820F3A1CFEC03BD24A20 Tue Feb 22 15:05:06 2000
>Received: from majordomo@localhost          by 
>cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id RAA32671 for army-outgoing 
>Tue, 22 Feb 2000 17:43:25 -0500
>Received: from hotmail.com f11.law3.hotmail.com [209.185.241.11]          
>by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with SMTP  id RAA32668 for 
> Tue, 22 Feb 2000 17:43:17 -0500
>Received: qmail 4074 invoked by uid 0 22 Feb 2000 21:54:37 -0000
>Received: from 216.168.100.213 by www.hotmail.com with HTTP
Tue, 22 Feb 2000 13:54:37 PST
>From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Tue Feb 22 15:05:19 2000
>X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set sender 
>to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
>Message-ID: 
>Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Precedence: bulk
>
>well said bill, so many people are immature, if u want to fight and curse,
>go back to kindergarden and play with your dolls.
>Naomi
>
>
>>From: "Todd Harris" 
>>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>To: "‘army@cipherlogic.on.ca‘" 
>>Subject: RE:
>>Date: Tue, 22 Feb 2000 14:27:38 -0500
>>
>>Well said.
>>
>>
>>Todd Harris
>>
>>-----Original Message-----
>>From: william durrant [mailto:gunner10@sprint.ca]
>>Sent: Tuesday, February 22, 2000 14:21
>>To: army
>>Subject: Re:
>>
>>
>>List,
>>I am a young Canadian Forces soldier in search of like minded individuals
>>to
>>hold civilized conversation with.  If at all possible, could all the
>>immature people who have nothing better to do with MY time but curse and
>>fight, please join one of the other mailing lists...there are plenty out
>>there specializing in the childish nattering that you are obviously 
>>looking
>>for.
>>-bill-
>>
>>----- Original Message -----
>>From: Tara   and Victor Morris
>>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>>Sent: Tuesday, February 22, 2000 11:28 AM
>>
>>Greetings,
>>I would like to find dome information on the Regina Rifles, and their
>>involvement in WWII.  My grandfather served with them.  Any information, 
>>or
>>direction for research would be appreciated.
>>
>>Vic
>>
>
>______________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

